# Video of Maizie's morning zoomies



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLWqMiuBOW4


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That is adorable, and the little guy is keeping right up. Mine do the same only in the house, but extra small toys. My back yard is all shade and so I use bark chip, afrain to let them romp out there


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! I really enjoyed that! Really brightened my day!

I too love when the little one joins in!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh how that brings back memories of Molly learning how to play with my son's Golden (Zoey) and his Lab (Bailey RIP).........and now she is teaching his new golden Puppy 'Buddy' how to play nice !!!!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Had a smile on my face the whole way through. One happy puppy


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That was fun! Watching Maizie zoom and Fiona trying to stay out of the way and managing to be a speed bump all the same. So cute.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the sweet comments! I just love making Maizie videos


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if only i could lose a few pounds and keep toned by watching maizie videos. well at least they keep my smile muscles in shape! thanks for sharing. thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh my, how cute! I was giggling the whole time while watching this


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Love it! I'd like to tell you I'm just like Maizie in the morning, but I am so NOT! I'm amazed nobody wound up in the pool.  What a fun household you have. Zoom. Zoom. Zoom! :vroam:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I wish I had her energy too! Thank you, they are a fun group (but such a handful!).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin does the same zoomies only at night so I haven't gotten video, so I enjoyed watching yours very much! How old is Maizie? Javelin is 14 weeks today. He has been trying like crazy to get Lily and Peeves to play with them, but it is very hot here and he hasn't had any takers, especially not if it involves running.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie is 19 weeks old today  It was very hot here over the weekend, so we had to get out early to play, and then lounge indoors during the day.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin is desperate for some play with dogs his own level. We have so many new spoo pups on the forum. It is too bad we are scattered all over. It would be great if we could have an all spoo puppy play meet up in a nice cool shady spot.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Gosh, I almost missed this. That really made my day. Sooooo freakin' adorable. It's such a joy to see such joy in dogs. And yours are having a blast. Do they ever jump in the pool? That could be a lot of fun. What fun they have. Thanks for making such a great video of some terrific dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Pb! I'm glad it brought a smile to your face  Fiona's the only one who loves swimming. She doesn't jump in--always uses the steps. Maizie is a great, natural swimmer, but she doesn't particularly love it. However, she is trained to get out via the steps in case she fell in. Our dogs are always supervised when in the backyard, though!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sometimes it's one of those acquired tastes. Some dogs don't love it at first, but then do. My Lab loved it from the get go. My last GSD didn't love it, but then did when he got a little older. These guys...still_ testing the waters_. Maybe Maisy will grow to like it if introduced gradually. But then again, it makes for a whole lot more work when they get all wet and with that pool there, things could get pretty busy around there. lol.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yep, we keep trying. She dries really fast so it shouldn't be a problem if she decides to join Fiona every day


----------



## Marshmallow (Apr 11, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I really enjoyed watching your video. 

Rainy does the same zoom too, runs like crazy. Feels like he has so much energy that he need run run run run......... to let them out.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Agility Zoomies*

Very fun!
I love the way Maizie jumps over your Golden like a canine hurdle on a NASCAR track!
Thanks for sharing. :act-up:


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed the video - thanks for posting. I love watching that puppy joy and bounciness!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

OMG, How adorable!! I LOVED watching that!! Do any of the dogs ever jump into the pool, lol? 
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Kathy, no matter how wild they get, they haven't jumped in yet!


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

My childhood poodle, Missie, went zooming around my aunt and uncle's backyard for the first time only to discover their in-ground pool the hard way... she ran straight out over it, tried desperately to stop, she looked like a cartoon hovering over the pool for a second before PLOP! Everyone was in hysterics, and she loved the attention she got after we scooped her out sopping wet


----------

